# Bit too long



## LEEWOLF (Jan 16, 2021)

So, I recently bought a 2-bit tongue and groove set. It stated fits most routers. my older Ryobi 2 hp shaft is to shallow to be able to seat the bits properly. the manufacturer warned that if the bit isn't low enough it can bend. but nowhere mentions that these bits have shanks that are about twice as long as all my other bits. Now what? What can I do?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

LEEWOLF said:


> So, I recently bought a 2-bit tongue and groove set. It stated fits most routers. my older Ryobi 2 hp shaft is to shallow to be able to seat the bits properly. the manufacturer warned that if the bit isn't low enough it can bend. but nowhere mentions that these bits have shanks that are about twice as long as all my other bits. Now what? What can I do?


A photograph of the bit in the router will elicit more/better replies.


----------



## olliecooper (Jul 18, 2013)

LEEWOLF said:


> So, I recently bought a 2-bit tongue and groove set. It stated fits most routers. my older Ryobi 2 hp shaft is to shallow to be able to seat the bits properly. the manufacturer warned that if the bit isn't low enough it can bend. but nowhere mentions that these bits have shanks that are about twice as long as all my other bits. Now what? What can I do?





LEEWOLF said:


> So, I recently bought a 2-bit tongue and groove set. It stated fits most routers. my older Ryobi 2 hp shaft is to shallow to be able to seat the bits properly. the manufacturer warned that if the bit isn't low enough it can bend. but nowhere mentions that these bits have shanks that are about twice as long as all my other bits. Now what? What can I do?


You may be able to fabricate an auxiliary base out of 12 mm or 18 mm plywood to take up some of the extra shaft length.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I dont use ryobi but as long as the shaft is fully inserted in the Ryobi it should be fine.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

As long is the bit is fully passed through the Collett it will be held securely. If you are worried about side loading the long bit too much, you can make the cut in two passes by shimming the fence. Do not insert the bit so far that it bottoms out against the shaft. This will prevent the collet from grabbing it securely and could damage the bit shank


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

Can you just cut the shaft shorter using something like a "dremel" with an abrasive disk?


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

On one of a two piece set you can see how much goes in PC lock nut.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

I was taught never put a router bit in far enough to bottom out, always leave a slight clearance before tightening collar


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @LEEWOLF


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------

